# Remote switch throwing ideas



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So I finally got the track good enough to run an engine and see how the switching works. I'm using LocoLink and it seems ok for the engines, but very awkward for the switches and engines. First, you have to slide the tiny switch on the handheld remote to Acc, then key in the numbers to do the switch. Sounds straight forward, until you have an engine coming up and trying to switch, but don't get the right numbers in only to realize you just threw the wrong switch and the engine is now right there so you try to throw the remote back to engine to slow it down only to have gotten the wrong engine code, etc., etc. Too much small slide switch moving and remembering numbers, etc. I thought it sounded perfect to have it all on one remote, but my real world experience says too much and then frustrated with it. So I'm thinking about having a switch station with a track diagram and red/green led's and button presses. That way I, grandkids and/or guests can stand in a central location where you can see the whole layout. Since track powered, for now, it will have 18v constant, but looking for how to wire, what type of throw switch, how to get the led's to be red/green correct for the way the switch is thrown, etc., along with others who, have gone this route. And no I'm not interested in walking around with the engines manually throwing a switch with some stick contraption. 

As always, input is appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One option is to have 2 transmitters, one for the engine and the other for switches.
My RR has 3 separate loops and I have 3 transmitters and 3 receivers for my DC operation.
For DCC I have one command station but 3 handhelds.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Mickey-

Would it help to put a sign by each switch with that switch's designated number? 

I'm not familiar with LocoLink and it's operation, I use Digitrax DCC. I set each decoder number to match the engine number. After all engines are MU'd into the consist, the lead engine is the one I set on the throttle.

Don't have to remember numbers. Just have to look at the number signs by each switch and the number of the lead loco.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Mickey, 
What kind of switch machines are you using? 
And is Locolink DCC? 

You've probably seen my thread on remote switching, currently hung up in the indicator department. But the remote boxes seem to be working ok. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/39-dcc-large-scale/42090-switch-machine-control.html

===>Cliffy


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Eric, that is how I did the engines. And i did the 6 switches (so far) all on one accsy board so numbered then 1 to 6 clockwise. But for me when I played with just one engine, it became too much to do and move and enter, etc. Just too complex and then if I run 2 or have some parked on siding, etc. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I felt just too much let alone adding a kid into the mix at some point (first 2 grandkids due this year). So wanting to simplify. I remember looking at the rail boss as I recall, which seemed simpler, but no switching.

Cliffs, no not DCC, but RF. And switches are LGB. Maybe it's just the remote or me, but just too much to do for something I think should be easy. I'm sure more seat time would help, but I don't really think solve.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Seems to me you want something like thison the right side.

A piece of plywood or waverboard - rough drawing of your layout, you could use black tape to show the track, a toggle switch or two pushbuttons for each switch, feedback LED showing the switch position could be integrated in the pushbutton.

You would need to run two wires from this panel to each switch - if the run is fairly long, there is a neat wiring idea that uses a non-polarized capacitor at the switch location so you don't need to run a heavy gauge wire to throw the switch.

Knut


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Knut, I think this is kind of what I'm leaning towards. But not really clear on how you get the leds working.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice panel Knut.

Here's another version. This is an all-wireless box, weatherproof, with buttons for route selection. 










No LED's, those will be on the track (near the turnouts) for indication of throw direction.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

mickey said:


> Knut, I think this is kind of what I'm leaning towards. But not really clear on how you get the leds working.


Depends on a number of factors.

The specific switch you use. LGB which is very common or another type with a different drive

If you want the LEDs to provide "true" feedback of the switch position or just an indication which way the switch controller was thrown

The type of control you use to throw the switch

Also the layout configuration to some degree.
If switches are far from the control panel you may want to use a different type of method to throw the switches than if they are closer.

I don't want this to sound complicated - it really isn't.
It just makes sense to use the best method for your particular layout (and future planned expansions)

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Nice panel Knut.
> 
> Here's another version. This is an all-wireless box, weatherproof, with buttons for route selection.


This isn't mine - I just picked this image off the net to illustrate what I 'm talking about.

Route selection is another good way to go instead of throwing individual switches.
It would require a bit of a different approach for the switch control since several switches would typically be thrown at once.

Hmmm...wasn't there a way to easily attach an image that is in my 1st class membership folder?
It used to be obvious how to do that but now I can't find that method.


----------

